# Dream Chicken List



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Day-Old-Baby-Chicks/Easter-Egger-Bantam-p298.aspx

http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Day-Old-Baby-Chicks/Mille-Fleur-dUccle-Bantam-p257.aspx

I think I need help....I want to become a chicken hoarder!! oh wait one more

http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Day-Old-Baby-Chicks/Quail-Antwerp-Belgian-Bantam-p384.aspx


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Living the chicken hoarder life myself now too.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So many tempting breeds! I had no clue even after all the research on-line before I got my first chickens 2 1/2 yrs ago of exactly HOW many breeds there are! I've come to the realization this past month though that to me, my dream chicken is really just simply a happy, healthy, friendly chicken.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Just as I am about to place an order, my roommate comes in and screams "what are you doing" Thank god, too. "what are you doing getting more chickens?"

You are right, I said......I need a coop first

http://www.amazon.com/Pawhut-Deluxe...&qid=1349011750&sr=8-17&keywords=chicken+coop

Think I should order it? I also seen this one 
http://boise.craigslist.org/grd/3305240588.html

Help me decide??


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I say go for it! Yolo!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

7chicks said:


> So many tempting breeds! I had no clue even after all the research on-line before I got my first chickens 2 1/2 yrs ago of exactly HOW many breeds there are! I've come to the realization this past month though that to me, my dream chicken is really just simply a happy, healthy, friendly chicken.


Same here. Although a lot of those breeds are simply exquisite!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Day-Old-Baby-Chicks/Easter-Egger-Bantam-p298.aspx
> 
> http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Day-Old-Baby-Chicks/Mille-Fleur-dUccle-Bantam-p257.aspx
> 
> ...


I have the Belgian and I LOVE her!! Her name is Hawkie Belle and she's the sweetest little girl. She rides around on my shoulder and makes sweet little chirpy noises at me. Precious!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Great photo . 
We have one the same ,her name is Qauily and she is seven years old . 
They are so very sweet and chatty .


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a beautiful breed, great photo...


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Love them....thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so hoping my chickens will love me as much as yours loves you, Lady Alia! Only 5 more sleeps to go, then I pick up my girls.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> I am so hoping my chickens will love me as much as yours loves you, Lady Alia!  Only 5 more sleeps to go, then I pick up my girls.


I'm sure they will! I believe that they respond to how you're feeling. Love them and they'll love you ;-) 
Be sure to post pics!!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

You can be sure I will!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 3 partridge colored and 4 solid black.. Also a couple of red pullets with the beard and sideburns.. They are cool...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pic lady! What a beautiful little friend you have.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

My wish list of chickens would be the americana(bantam), polish, more colors of silkies, seramas. hah... They are all tempting.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Great pic lady! What a beautiful little friend you have.


Thanks! I love my little Hawkie :-D


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

This whole chicken experience has brought so much joy to my life. Can't stop dreaming about chickens!! I started looking for more land OMG! I think everyone wants healthy chickens, but I see how they become addicting. 

I am gonna choose option 2 on the coop. I found someone to build it with the wood I have...If not calling the local coop builders. I really want to order the easter eggers, but never did baby chicks before. I have everything I need, just chicken I guess......as far as the Belgium antrwerp's considering getting them local. Ah too many decisions.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Just as I am about to place an order, my roommate comes in and screams "what are you doing" Thank god, too. "what are you doing getting more chickens?"
> 
> You are right, I said......I need a coop first
> 
> ...


I think that's a awesome coop! Wow that is a great deal, I wish people sold coops like that with that price around here in pa. I'd def buy it


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Just as I am about to place an order, my roommate comes in and screams "what are you doing" Thank god, too. "what are you doing getting more chickens?"
> 
> You are right, I said......I need a coop first
> 
> ...


I like the one from Craigslist better, it's cheaper and looks like it has more room, and easier to get inti


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Still waiting on them to return my email....Also torn over ordering the easter eggers. Still thinking. My daughter really wants the chicks.


----------



## EEx3 (Sep 1, 2012)

I would definitely give the Easter eggers a go they're the cutest and nicest little things.


The chicks are cute too.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Very beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing. Do you have any pics of their eggs?


----------



## EEx3 (Sep 1, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Very beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing. Do you have any pics of their eggs?


No sorry mine are about 6 months but not laying yet ill get one up to show to you as soon as one is collected


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I love my EE!! And I love collecting green and blue eggs!


----------

